

Breadbox64 : A Twitter Client for the C64 - kqr2
http://www.vandenbrande.com/wp/2009/06/breadbox64-a-twitter-client-for-the-c64/

======
schnalle
i just hope it doesn't use 32bit signed integers for primary keys ...

------
bbsabelli
Awesome. However, just because you can, doesn't mean you should...

~~~
nudded
well, alot of awesome stuff is done just "because you can". for instance
jailbreaking ;)

